# Need recipes for casseroles/dinners to take to sick neighbor



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Hi all -

Today I want to make some FOOD! 

A neighbor of ours is having a mastectomy tomorrow & I wanted to make 2 meals that they can either heat up in the oven or put in the freezer (whatever they want to do)

Do you have any suggestions?

I have been thinking of a chicken/rice casserole and lasagna -
Any other ideas??
Oh, there are only 2 people, so I will just be doing them in 8x8 pans.

THANKS!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Help! :d


----------



## Nana B (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather,

I believe that you would get a better response if you would post this to the cooking forum.

Nana B


----------



## shadowscribe (Jun 24, 2008)

I posted this over in the cooking thread as well... I've always gotten rave reviews and it freezes well. Also tastes fabulous as leftovers (if there are any!)

Easy Chicken-Sausage Rice Casserole

4-6 boneless chicken tenders or 2-3 breasts, cut up into slightly smaller than bite-sized pieces and cooked.
1 lb of ground sausage, cooked
1 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/3 cup chopped onion
1 TBSP garlic powder
1 (10 oz) can Cream of Chicken Soup
salt and pepper to taste
shredded cheddar cheese

Combine cooked chicken, cooked sausage, celery, onion, and garlic powder in a 13x9 pan. Stir until meats are evenly distributed around pan. Top evenly with the dry rice. Mix chicken soup with water to form about 2 1/2 to 2 3/4 cup liquid. Pour evenly over top of the rice. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover with tinfoil and bake at 350* for approximately 45 minutes to an hour. Baking time varies with the types of rice you use. Since I never keep track of exactly what type of rice I'm using, I usually cook for an hour or so just to be sure.

Remove from oven, remove tinfoil and top with shredded cheddar cheese (I like a lot!) and replace tinfoil, loosely. Let set 5-10 minutes, or until cheese is melty. ENJOY!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

CAVATINI

Cook spiral or other pasta and drain. Mix with chopped onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, pepperoni, garlic powder, Italian seasoning, or whatever you have on hand. Add pasta sauce and shredded mozzerella. Mix well and top with more cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 min.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Ditto Rose, who, bless her British soul, knows the difference between Shepherd's and Cottage Pie. 

Lasagna sounds good. Pasta dishes freeze well, so perhaps baked spaghetti, turkey tetrazzini, or manicotti. Careful that anything with cream doesn't separate when reheated.

Not sure of the tastes of your friend, so I'll just mention a few things that I fed to our freezer recently:
- Sloppy Joes made from scratch.
- Burritos, wrapped in foil (assemble the ingredients cold) that can be heated in the oven
- Salisbury Steak (I freeze the uncooked, formed patties or cook then freeze the whole dish depending on how much time I have)
- Meatloaf
- Creamy Chicken Casserole and biscuits (I par-bake the biscuits, which are just the simple White Lily buttermilk biscuits from self-rising flour)
- Keema Mattar (an Indian lamb and peas dish, which freezes beautifully... Google if you're interested)
- Chili
- Split Pea Soup

Hope those give you some other ideas.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

How about some homemade chicken noodle soup with homemade bread.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

SS, WOW - what a great recipe!
I made this in a double batch - one for the neighbor & one for us - YUM
THANKS SO MUCH!



shadowscribe said:


> I posted this over in the cooking thread as well... I've always gotten rave reviews and it freezes well. Also tastes fabulous as leftovers (if there are any!)
> 
> Easy Chicken-Sausage Rice Casserole
> 
> ...


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

THANKS for all the recipes people - you made my mouth water -

I made the chicken/sausage/rice above & a big pot of black bean chili w/ cornbread.

We'll see if they need anything else over the weekend!

THANKS!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

We do alot of meals like this in the community.

I have included 

Good paper plates and the cups ect
a beverage
a desert
and an extra snack item or veg tray
here my logic.
Someone did this for us when we were kids. For maybe a month the town folks sent over meals when my B was first in the hospital (he lived there for over 2 years and my parents stayed with him the whole time---I was in charge of the house and I was a 5th grader. 

The time that the Swansons did this for us I still remember. NO dishes NO work just eat and pitch. A the extra (cracker jacks was just over the top cuz we never had junk food) was such a treat. I remember it still I do not remember any of the other meals but that one.

Now a days I try to think of a few extras 
a container o oj
a carton of milk
simple just an item or two that you yourself might often have in the fridge. Some thing that you would want but would go with out if it meant getting dressed and driving out to the store. I always ask if there is anything that might be needed at the store. Once a mother let me know that she had just found out a child school assignment required a poster board. It was no issue to pick it up and bring it. Also remember that a sick person might not be up to company or maybe not even comfortable with their appearance (after surgery) and a cooler at the door or a preplanned drop off time. I would hate to have the door bell ring just as I stepped into the tub. Sorry for the drift it's just that you seem like this is important to you to be a true neighbor --I am just trying to bring up some thoughts that just might add to that wish.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's an easy one that folks love:

I cook some skinless chicken breasts. Tear them or cut them up so they're in bite size pieces. Set them aside.

Cook some broccoli...till it's bright green-don't overcook. Drain it. Make sure they are all in bite sized pieces, too. 

In a decent sized casserole dish, put down a layer of the cooked broccoli and cover it with the cooked chicken. Open a can (or two) of condensed cream of chicken soup. Put the soup in a bowl and add a big blob of real mayonnaise. Stir it up, till blended. Spread this over the chicken (thin layer). Over top of that, sprinkle some shredded sharp cheddar cheese. 

Now here's the kicker...Take a skillet and melt (low heat) some real butter. Then after it's melted, drag a piece of bread through the butter till it gets soppy. Tear the bread into smaller pieces and place them butter side up on top of the cheese. Do this until the casserole dish is completely covered with the bread. 

Cook uncovered for 35-40 minutes at 350*. It's a hit! Very easy, little clean up. Guarantee there will be no leftovers. Prayers for your friend and neighbor...and God bless you for helping her at this time. Merry Christmas.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> We do alot of meals like this in the community.
> 
> I have included
> 
> ...


This is good advice and very thoughtful. My mother used to do something similar. Here in the South it seems people are inundated with food during times those difficult times, so she would always take over useful things people might need but not necessarily things people think of giving in stressful times. She would take over cans of coffee, tea, paper plates & cups, plastic silverware, toilet paper, paper towels, stamps (for those thank you notes you have to send out later), etc.


----------

